# Starting point for answers



## kratz

The following threads are useful topics. In your career, you will be encouraged to not only ask questions, but to seek out, research and find the answers. This list is not exhaustive; searching the site prior to posting, is recomended. Often, what you are searching for has already been asked and answered.

If the site search function does not work, using one of these search term in Google will often offer better results:
"site:navy.ca [insert topic]",     "site:army.ca [insert topic]",     "site:air-force.ca [insert topic]",  or     "site:milnet.ca [insert topic]"

CAF Pay, Statements, Benefits & Deductions [MERGED] - found under Military Administration topics,

Comparing the job of Officer vs NCM [MERGED] found in the Recruiting sub-forum,

Education and marks topics are found at - The Recruiting Process: Common Recruiting Process Threads,

Enrollment / Swearing In Ceremony [MERGED] topic found at - The Recruiting Process Threads,

Obligatory Service after Training / Education [MERGED],

Leave Policy topics (time off, holidays, vacation ect...) - Are found at Military Administration: Common Military Admin topics,

*Common Training Plans:*

Medical Officer Training Plan (MOTP) [MERGED],

Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP)-RMC [MERGED],

Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP)-Civilian University [MERGED],

Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP) [MERGED],

University Training Plan NCM (UTPNCM)-NCM to Officer [MERGED],

Graduate Studies / Master Degree / PhD  [MERGED]


----------

